# Fuente de voltaje regulable de 0 a 30 V. Usando transformador de 12-0-12 V y de 2 A



## Tazzadar (Jul 29, 2010)

Buenas tardes a todos del foro de electrónica. He buscado mucho por internet para poder hacer una una fuente reg. de voltajey lo primero que encontre fue esto:

Fuente regulable de 1.25 a 30 V y de 1.5 A con protección anti cortos. 
*Tomada de:* http://ieupao.blogspot.com/2007/10/fuente-de-voltaje-regulable.html

*Aqui su respectivo diagrama:*

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_xP276L-T8Tg/SEyQLtWLwAI/AAAAAAAAAG4/rdbtXy59eS4/s1600-h/ScreenShot007.jpg

*El video:*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgngMDBOWYY&feature=player_embedded#!

Pero el problema es que no dan los códigos del puente de diodo ni del diodo de rectificación que le ponen en la lista de materiales, pero el problema mayor que tengo es que yo tengo también un transformador de 12-0-12 V como en la lista de materiales, pero solo consegui de 2 Amperios, ahora lo que pediria que me ayuden es: ¿Si tengo que cambiar algunos elementos electronicos del circuito? para que opere con normalidad. Yo ahora tengo todos los materiales de la lista, pero el diodo que tengo de rectificación es N14007 y el puente de diodos es de serie 806 que aguanta hasta 4 Amperios.

Muchas gracias ante todo y a todos!


----------



## HADES (Jul 29, 2010)

Que tal Tazzadar (o mas bien goliath) aqui te saludsa Ghost!

ahora amigo que es en si lo que necesitas? los codigos aqui hay modelos de fuentes puedes buscar mas de uno pero no se que querras vos.

edit: ya lo vi mejor usa la del foro:
Ver el archivo adjunto 57

asi mismo te redirijo hacia el post principal que explica el circuito mas detalladamente:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-variable-dual-1-2v-30v-1-amperio-lm317-lm337-376/

Alguna otra Duda?


----------



## Tazzadar (Jul 29, 2010)

Goliath on line!  jaja lo que pasa es que este circuito tiene un sistema anticortos, es por eso que quiero trabajarlo, lo que sucede que el que trabaja ese proyecto usa un transformador de 1 A y yo tengo de 2, esto afectara en algo el funcionamiento del circuito? Además que no dice que puente de diodos usa y tampoco el diodo de rectificación 

Gracias por el enlace que me enviste, pero tampoco dice que diodos usa y yo tengo ya un transformador de 2 Amperios y el usa de 1 :/


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 29, 2010)

Hola.

Haz un puente con 4 diodos 1N5407.
El LM317 soporta una corriente de 1.5A, pero el LM350 soporta hasta 3A.
El circuito con el LM350 es el mismo que el del LM317.

Chso.
elaficionado.


----------



## S.W.A.T. (Jul 29, 2010)

buenas tardes a todos. alguien me podria decir como debo conectar un transistor a la salida de esta fuente. para manejar un poco mas de corriente. el transistor es un 2n3055.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 29, 2010)

Hola.

Reemplaza el transistor LM195 por el 2N3055.

Ver el archivo adjunto 9648

Para más información mira la hoja de datos o datasheet del LM317 de la compañía National.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## S.W.A.T. (Jul 29, 2010)

precisamente eso fue lo que estube haciendo antes de preguntar pero no encontre nada parecido.tienes idea de como colocarlo a la salida?

muchas gracias elaficionado por compartir.una pregunta mas podria sustituir el transistor 2n2905 por otro transistor?. se mira muy buena esta fuente.

si alguien tiene otro esquema que lo comparta.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 29, 2010)

Hola.

Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-1-2v-30v-5a-7a-maximo-16194/

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Tazzadar (Jul 30, 2010)

Una pregunta elaficionado el el diagrama después de los puentes de diodo hay otro diodo que esta solo (a la altura del led) sigo usando ese mismo diodo o deberia cambiarlo también? Gracias


----------



## HADES (Jul 30, 2010)

Tazzadar dijo:


> Una pregunta elaficionado el el diagrama después de los puentes de diodo hay otro diodo que esta solo (a la altura del led) sigo usando ese mismo diodo o deberia cambiarlo también? Gracias



saludos goliath!! de cual diagrama hablamos?porque hay 2 una imagen que el te dio y otro pero es un enlace!

Edit:Recien acabo de Ver la version definitiva:

Ver el archivo adjunto 11414


----------



## Tazzadar (Jul 30, 2010)

Hades Sama jaja hola y gracias por tu rapida respuesta es el diagrama que puse al inicio, después del puente de diodos hay un diodo solo 1N914 y ahora que usare el transformador de 2 amperios quiero saber si sigo dejando ese diodo o uso otro? gracias


----------



## HADES (Jul 30, 2010)

Tazzadar dijo:


> Hades Sama jaja hola y gracias por tu rapida respuesta es el diagrama que puse al inicio, después del puente de diodos hay un diodo solo 1N914 y ahora que usare el transformador de 2 amperios quiero saber si sigo dejando ese diodo o uso otro? gracias



AH! ya te capte bueno segun entendi te dijo elaficionado que podes usar un 1N5407 que segun NTE esta marcado para 800V 3A asi que te deberia ser suficiente para tu fuente de 1.5A!

saludos!

HADES


----------



## Tazzadar (Jul 30, 2010)

Voy a hacer la prueba, pero lo que pasa es que yo ya tengo un transformador de 2A y estaba preguntando que materiales tenia que cambiar para poder trabajar con normalidad con un transformador de 2A en vez de uno de 1.5 A como debia ser.


----------



## HADES (Jul 30, 2010)

por eso te dije aguanta hasta 3A y vas a usar 2A tambien lo podes usar!


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 30, 2010)

Hola.

A cuál circuito te refieres.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Tazzadar (Jul 30, 2010)

Hola amigo, a este: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_xP276L-T8T...eenShot007.jpg


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 30, 2010)

Hola.

No puedo ver la imagen.

Chao.
elaficonado.


----------



## Tazzadar (Jul 30, 2010)

a ver  te lo envio como archivo adjunto!


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 30, 2010)

Hola.

El diodo D3 = 1N914, se puede reemplazar por cualquier diodo común (por ejemplo, 1N400X, X=1,2,3,4,5,6,7).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Tazzadar (Jul 31, 2010)

Estuve buscando en internet pero no encontre una diferencia entre el diodo 1N914y los de 1N400X, osea si encontre pero como esta en inglés no lo entendi del todo, los de 1N400X aguantan hasta 3A no? y el primero hasta 1.5A esta bien así? gracias por la molestia


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 31, 2010)

Hola.
El 1N914 (de poca corriente) es un diodo de señal, y el 1N400X es para rectificación de 1A y no son iguales. Pero en el circuito D3 sólo debe se un diodo cualquiera ( no interesa la corriente) ya que su función es de aislamiento y de interruptor.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 31, 2010)

Tazzadar dijo:


> ...no encontre una diferencia entre el diodo 1N914y los de 1N400X...


¿Y la máxima tensión que soportan?
¿Y el "Recovery Time" (tiempo de recuperación)?
¿Y el "Forward Voltage Drop" (caída de tensión al conducir)?




Tazzadar dijo:


> ...osea si encontre pero como esta en inglés no lo entendi del todo...


Ponete urgente a estudiar inglés (aunque sea inglés técnico nomás), que prácticamente todo lo que encuentres va a estar en inglés.

Saludos


----------



## Tazzadar (Jul 31, 2010)

Gracias nuevamente por tu ayuda elaficionado! 
Cacho igualmente gracias por tu preocupación, es verdad yo aún soy novato en el mundo de la electronica y no entiendo algunas cosas y lo del inglés si  estoy estudiando en el britanico, pero también estoy en basico 11, ya de aca en un año espero tener mucha mas experiencia en ambas cosas. Se les Agradece


----------



## Tazzadar (Ago 6, 2010)

A los interesados en el proyecto de la fuente reguladora de voltaje con proteccíon anticortos, les informo que logre hacer este proyecto y cualquier duda que tengan al hacerlo me avisan


----------



## HADES (Ago 6, 2010)

Tazzadar dijo:


> A los interesados en el proyecto de la fuente reguladora de voltaje con proteccíon anticortos, les informo que logre hacer este proyecto y cualquier duda que tengan al hacerlo me avisan



Yo lu unico que te pediriria seria el esquema final de la fuente y un par de fotos!!!

HADES


----------



## Tazzadar (Ago 6, 2010)

Claro no hay problema, primero lo hize con un transformador de 2A, ahi tuve que cambiar los diodos del puente y el transistor regulador de voltaje a uno del tipo chapa, de ahi lo desarme y ahorita tengo armado el de la fuente de 1A y también me salio, también te interesa ese?


----------



## remi93 (Dic 7, 2010)

Tazzadar dijo:


> Claro no hay problema, primero lo hize con un transformador de 2A, ahi tuve que cambiar los diodos del puente y el transistor regulador de voltaje a uno del tipo chapa, de ahi lo desarme y ahorita tengo armado el de la fuente de 1A y también me salio, también te interesa ese?


amigo me puedes pasar el circuito de la fuente terminada de 2a y de 1a por favor!!!!!!!


----------



## Suzzana (Dic 7, 2010)

Buenas! Podrian ayudarme.  Presento un problema ya que necesito una fuente de 5V fijay entregue 2A. Me han hablado de dos reguladores LM7805 en paralelo pero no tengo un plano para guiarme. O tienen alguna otra solución. Espero que puedan ayudarme


----------



## Tazzadar (Dic 8, 2010)

Remi93 te paso la imagen de la fuente de 1A con protección anticortos, la de 2 amperios aún no la encuentro, pero apenas la tenga te la pasaré. Espero que te sirva esta imagen mientras (Fuente de 1 amperio y de 0 a 30 v DC)


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 8, 2010)

Hola Suzzana.

Para 5V usa el LM350, que es de 3A.
R1=120 ohm
R2=360 ohm
Mira la hoja de datos del LM350, para más información.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: No es buena idea poner dos reguladores en paralelo (No existen dos dispositivos electrónicos idénticos o iguales, si se conectan en paralelo, uno de ellos trabajará más que el otro, es decir, no trabajan de manera proporcional)


----------



## remi93 (Dic 26, 2010)

hola!!!!!!! encontre este circuito y me gusto mucho pero tengo una duda. no se cuales son los valores de las resistencias q*UE* van no se si son ohm o kohm en R1 R2 R4 R5 si me pueden ayudar y si en realidad funciona este circuito!!!!!!! disculpen si la pregunta es muy tonta.



			
				remi93 dijo:
			
		

> hola!!!!!!! encontre este circuito y me gusto mucho pero tengo una duda. no se cuales son los valores de las resistencias q*UE* van no se si son ohm o kohm en R1 R2 R4 R5 si me pueden ayudar y si en realidad funciona este circuito!!!!!!! disculpen si la pregunta es muy tonta.


a*QU*i esta el archivo de la imagen


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 26, 2010)

Hola.

Haz corto circuitado los -12V.
La vía de -12V sólo da 0.5A, por lo que no se puede usar para obtener 10A.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## remi93 (Dic 26, 2010)

entonces el circuito esta malo o se le puede hacer algun cambio???


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 26, 2010)

Hola.

Yo no sé que cambio hacerle.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## remi93 (Dic 26, 2010)

y otra pregunta sebes de cuanto voltaje y amperaje da un transformador de  220-30 Vac 90Watt por que encontre esta fuente pero no se de cuanto es el transformador ni el valor del potenciometro por que sale 4k7. entonces de cuanto seria para que funcionara???

http://www.electronica-electronics.com/Circuitos/fuente-0-30.html


			
				remi93 dijo:
			
		

> y otra pregunta sebes de cuanto voltaje y amperaje da un transformador de  220-30 Vac 90Watt por que encontre esta fuente pero no se de cuanto es el transformador ni el valor del potenciometro por que sale 4k7. entonces de cuanto seria para que funcionara???


se me olvido el circuito!!!!! y de cuanto seria el potenciometro


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 26, 2010)

Hola.

Sí es 220Vca a 30Vca de 90W.

La corriente máxima será P = VxI => I = P/V = 90W/30V = 3A

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## remi93 (Dic 27, 2010)

hola encontre otro circuito de una fuente pero tengo un problemas con T5, por que busque la descripcion del objeto y salio que es un mosfet pero en el esquema sale que es un transistor. entonces mi problema es como conectar el mosfet



			
				remi93 dijo:
			
		

> hola encontre otro circuito de una fuente pero tengo un problemas con T5, por que busque la descripcion del objeto y salio que es un mosfet pero en el esquema sale que es un transistor. entonces mi problema es como conectar el mosfet


aqui esta el trabajo


----------



## danypk (Dic 10, 2014)

Bueno... busque y busque y este tema es el más parecido en donde puedo hacer mis pregunta sobre una fuente con limitador de corriente que encontre y busque y no encontre informacion alguna en este foro sobre este circuito o uno parecido y el problema específico que tengo con los tl081 que usa esta fuente.
Aquí va mi pregunta que espero me ayuden si son tan amables:

Este circuito lo encontré en electronics-lab, básicamente es una fuente regulable de 30Vdc de 3 Amp que incluye imitador de corriente (adjunto 1).

Compre todos los componentes...pero no conseguí algunos y los quiero reemplazar por unos "parecidos":

1) resistencia de 0.47 ohmios -> pero conseguí uno de 0.5 ohmios de 5 watts (adjunto)

2) capacitor de POLIESTER de 200nF -> pero conseguí un CERÁMICO de la misma capacitancia

Y estos no se la verdad que hacer:

3) CI TL081P -> conseguí un CI TL081CP (adjunto)

La verdad no estoy al tanto si son iguales...pues el circuito lo publicaron por 2da vez (el que lo adjunté) y tiene hasta el PCB para quemarlo directamente, cosa que el primero no tenia, pero esta bien explicado.

En la primera publicación en uno de los comentarios dice:

...First, 2N3055 will overheat, so you have to connect two of them in parallel with emitter resistors 0.1ohm/5w. Second, maximal voltage between '+' and '-' of TL081 is 36VDC.If you connect them as it is shown in this circuit diagram that voltage will be about 45VDC, so they will burn...

Según lo poco que entiendo...dice que el circuito alimentará al tl081 con 45 Vdc y el máximo que soporta es 36 Vdc, si lo conecto el CI pasará a mejor vida explotando en mi cara.

Esto es cierto? ya que me parece raro que en la 2da publicación que sacaron (este año) no modifica en absoluto el circuito ni habla de ello, solo menciona al CI como TL081P.

Puedo armar el circuito con el TL081CP en vez del TL081P sin temor a que explote??

4) 2N2219 -> solo pude conseguir el modelo 2N2218A (adjunto)

Es posible reemplazarlo con el que tengo??

5) El trimmer de 100k entre las patas 1 y 5 es para eliminar la tension de offset cierto? si son tan amables me dan una explicación rápida dónde conecto el voltímetro para regular esto. si es que esto es lo que se hace.

Por favor espero que me guíen con todo esto que les dije. Y mil disculpas si pregunto algo obvio pero no tengo muchos conocimientos sobre esto.

Adjunto el esquema de la primera publicación (la antigua). El transformador es de 24Vac 3amp


----------

